# How to do a cutout



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

No need to be nervous, just think it through tonight. All cut outs are different but basically the same. Most times after you get into the hive the bees will calm down a little bit also. Suck up what bees you can and use a little smoke to move bees around out of your way also. I have done cut outs with no vac at all, more interesting for sure. Just be sure to keep the comb oriented in the up direction when you rubber band them into frames. If you can work the combs from both sides do so, most likely you will find the queen on some of the last combs in the middle. Don't try to rubberband honey combs into frames, (it is real messy, heavy and tends to lean over, leak, drown bees, etc.), unless you can get a very large chunk. Try to get all of the brood comb for sure.

Again just think things through and don't get nervous when you first start to cut into them, things will start to fall into place. Just be sure you have enough gear, several five gallon buckets for honey comb and a bucket of water to wash your gloves.

G3


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I did my first cut out 3 weeks ago and have another scheduled for this coming wednesday. I had a great time with the first, learned a lot about how the bees move, where to set the pressure of my bee vac, and the best part was I got no stings. Have fun and be sure to take pictures, I didnt on the first one and I wish I would have.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have access to only one side. Should I cage the queen if I find her? Will she survive if I just suck her up?
Kingfisher


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

What do you mean by "the last combs in the middle"? I was planning to move from the bottom up.

Kingfisher


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I would cage the queen if you get her, the cut out I did earlier this year only had bottom access and I either did not catch her or she died from getting banged around in the cage and vac. Either way now I need to give them brood or combine them with another hive.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

NY BLUES-When you combine them to another hive which is only one deep hive body and the box is full of bees your forced to add another deep hive body arent you even if the bottom hive body only has 5 frames drawn out of 10 for example?????? Just curious of what you would do in a situation like that when i know you dont add another hive body until 80% of the frames are drawn but when you add more bees and its full thats a different story! What would you do in that situation?


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> What do you mean by "the last combs in the middle"? I was planning to move from the bottom up.


That is the part of all are the same but different. I try to get enough access to remove the outer combs first, these will have honey in them, the brood nest will be closer to the center of the hive, that is most likely where you will find the queen. 

If you do spot her cage her, a hair clip cage works great but an old queen cage from a package works good also.

honeybeekeeper......I would do a newspaper combine and after three days remove the top box and put all bees into the bottom box. Then when 8 of 10 frames are drawn out add the second box back to them.

G3


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

NY_BLUES said:


> I would cage the queen if you get her, the cut out I did earlier this year only had bottom access and I either did not catch her or she died from getting banged around in the cage and vac. Either way now I need to give them brood or combine them with another hive.


Just add it for a day to two so they can combine then take it out put the drawn comb in the bottom with the others and you are good. Later add that box back when they are 80% drawn.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have them in my bee vac. My bee vac is basically 2 double deeps. Should I hive them? I know they have a queen in there. We almost steped on her (long story don't ask ) 

There is 2 double deeps full of bees. Not bad for first one. Also a deep hive box full of combs of honey.

Kingfisher


----------

